# [A-Pve] Arygos: Feuer und Eis sucht! (SSC/TK Clear, MH 3/5)



## Fjoergyn (27. April 2008)

Die Raidgilde Feuer und Eis auf Pve-Arygos sucht Leute!

Progress:  Za/Ssc/Tk clear, Mh 3/5


Was wird gesucht?

*2 Resto-Schamanen*
*2 Heilig-Priester*
2 Schatten-Priester
1 Resto-Druide


Unsere Raidzeiten sind 

Mo 19.00 - 23.00 Uhr
Do 19.00 - 23.00 Uhr
Fr    20.00 - 22.00 Uhr (optional)
So  17.00 - 22.00 Uhr


Was solltet Ihr mitbringen?

- Aktivität (mind. 2 der 3 Pflichtraids)
- Entsprechendes Equip (Mh/Bt fähig) 
- Buffzeugs komplett zu jedem Raid (egal ob Trash oder Bosstry)
- Whipebereitschaft
- Funktionierendes Headset (Hören und Sprechen)
- Den Drang alles aus eurem Char rauszuholen...
- Alter: 18 Jahre (in Ausnahmen und bei entsprechender Reife auch jüngere Gamer)


Was erwartete Euch in FuE?

- Eine aktive Gilde
- Eine nette Truppe
- Netter Umgangston
- Kompetente Raidleitung
- Ruhige und effiziente Raids
- Faires Dkp-System


Interessenten bitte unter *http://www.gilde-feuerundeis.de/* Bewerben.
Vorher bitte Gildenregeln (http://forum.gilde-feuerundeis.de/thread.php?threadid=170) lesen und mit diesen zu 100% Einverstanden sein!

Ansprechpartner Ingame:  Highnoon, Meinbac, Fjoergyn, Lamei 

Vielen Dank fürs Lesen und hoffentlich bis bald.

Gruß Fjoergyn


----------



## Rayon (27. April 2008)

Euch fehlt ein "L" bei "Heilig"-priestern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fjoergyn (28. April 2008)

LoD schrieb:


> Euch fehlt ein "L" bei "Heilig"-priestern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mehr Schreibfehler, mehr kostenlose ups...


----------

